# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβία καρκίνου στο κεφαλι

## tsaros

Καλώς σας βρήκα

Σας γράφω ένα βράδυ πριν το ραντεβού μου με Νευρολογο. Λόγω κατάστασης έλεγα να το παλέψω και να μη πάω αλλά ίσως ο εγκλεισμός δε βοήθησε. Στη ζωή μου έχω πειστεί ότι έχω όγκο στο κεφάλι 4-5 φορές, αλλά και άλλες ασθένειες (πχ είχα γεμίσει μελανιές και θεώρησα ότι έχω λευχαιμία, κάποτε χοροπηδουσαν ολοι μου οι μύες και πίστευα ότι έχω Als) 

Εδω και 2 μηνες ξεκίνησα να έχω κάτι ξαφνικές στιγμιαίες ζαλάδες, σαν να ανεβαίνει απότομα η πίεση μου. Επίσης ακούω τον σφυγμό στα αυτιά μου μόλις κάνω το παραμικρό που θα ανεβάσει τους παλμούς μου. Πριν κλείσουν τα μαγαζιά έτυχε να είμαι σε καφέ και να νιώσω τάση λιποθυμίας, με αποτέλεσμα να φυγω άρον άρον για σπιτι. Φυσικά με λιγο Google search όλα συνηγορούν σε αυτό που φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι ότι θα με στείλει για μαγνητική και δεν θα αντέξω να ανοίξω να δω τα αποτελέσματα.

Μέσα σε αυτή τη φοβία έχω έντονη αποπροσωποποιηση, την οποία την έχω κατά διαστήματα από τα 16 μου. Δε πήρα ποτέ αντικαταθλιπτικα πάρα μόνο cipralex για ένα διάστημα πριν 4-5 χρόνια, τα οποία όταν σταμάτησα σταδιακά είχα πολλά brain zaps.

Πριν από Νευρολογο πήγα σε έναν ωρλ ευελπιστοντας να μου βρει κάτι που να δικαιολογεί την ζαλάδα, αλλά μετά από 40 λεπτά τεστ με κάμερες, μάσκες, νυσταγμους κτλ δε βρήκε τίποτα.

Ελπίζω να ακούσω κάτι όχι άσχημο αύριο από το Νευρολογο :/

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα και Καλωσήρθες.

Με λίγο Google Search όλα αυτά συνηγορούν σε αρρωστοφοβία και αγχώδη διαταραχή φίλε μου : ) Ήδη έχεις κάνει έναν κύκλο εξετάσεων που έχουν βγει καθαρές. Δες και τον νευρολόγο, κάνε ότι εξετάσεις σου πει - αν σου πει- κι αν σε βρει μία χαρά ( που είναι και το πιθανότερο), έχεις αποκλείσει ότι έχεις κάτι παθολογικό. 
Πάρτο απόφαση και μετά στρέψου να κοιτάξεις το ψυχολογικό. Ειλικρινά το λέω, μακάρι να παίρναμε ένα χάπι κάποιον καιρό και να μας περνούσαν όλα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά, αλλά δεν πάει έτσι. Μπορεί μία αγωγή να βοηθήσει, αλλά το κυριότερο είναι να αλλάξουμε τρόπο σκέψης και να τη δούμε αλλιώς. Αν δεν μπορείς μόνος σου, ζήτα βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο.

----------


## tsaros

Τελικά πήγα, με εξέτασε και νευρολογικά δε βρήκε κάτι. Μου βρήκε βέβαια λίγο υψηλη πίεση και ταχυκαρδία, μου είπε να την παρακολουθήσω πρωί απόγευμα και να την σημειώνω για να δούμε πως θα είναι σε διάρκεια μιας βδομάδας, και μου έδωσε κάποιες αιματολογικες για θυρεοειδή, κάποιες βιταμίνες κτλ στο αίμα.
Λόγω του σφυγμου που ακούω στα αυτιά μου μου έκανε τριπλεξ καρωτίδων το οποίο ήταν και αυτό καθαρό. 

Φυσικά και τον ρώτησα για αυτό που φοβάμαι και μου είπε ότι αν υπήρχε όγκος θα είχες μουδιάσματα, αδυναμία σε κάποιο άκρο, διπλωπια, και ότι δε γράφουν καν μαγνητική με τέτοια συμπτώματα.

Είναι λίγο τρελλο αλλά έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ελπίζω να μου βρουν έλλειψη σε κάτι στις αιματολογικες για να δικαιολογησει το ότι αισθάνομαι τόσο χάλια το κεφάλι μου

----------


## george1520

Όλα όσα αναφέρεις δεν έχει να κάνει με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο.. Εγώ έμαθα ότι έχω όγκο όταν έπαθα σπασμούς στον ύπνο μου και έκοψα την γλώσσα μου.. Μετά είχα κι άλλα συμπτώματα που δεν είναι σαν αυτά που περιγράφεις. Αφού μίλησες με γιατρό καλό είναι να τον ακούσεις και να επικεντρωθείς στο να ηρεμήσεις τον εαυτό σου και όχι να τον φορτώνεις με αρρώστιες επειδή το λέει το ίντερνετ.

----------


## tsaros

> Όλα όσα αναφέρεις δεν έχει να κάνει με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο.. Εγώ έμαθα ότι έχω όγκο όταν έπαθα σπασμούς στον ύπνο μου και έκοψα την γλώσσα μου.. Μετά είχα κι άλλα συμπτώματα που δεν είναι σαν αυτά που περιγράφεις. Αφού μίλησες με γιατρό καλό είναι να τον ακούσεις και να επικεντρωθείς στο να ηρεμήσεις τον εαυτό σου και όχι να τον φορτώνεις με αρρώστιες επειδή το λέει το ίντερνετ.


Θα ήθελα να μάθω τις εμπειρίες σου από κάποιον που έχει περάσει όλα αυτά που φοβάμαι, αν φυσικά δε σου είναι δυσάρεστο να τα μοιραστεις

Πάντως δε πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό ρε παιδιά, βγηκα τώρα να περπατήσω στη γειτονιά και ένιωθα ότι θα λιποθύμησω, το κεφάλι μου ένιωθε αυτό που περιγράφουν σαν Light headed ανά δευτερόλεπτα, μαζεύτηκα σε 5 λεπτα σπίτι μην πεσω κάτω. Οταν έκατσα καναπέ και ηρέμησα όλα οκ. Ήμαρτον δε γίνεται να τα περνάω αυτά και να μη μου βρίσκουν τι έχω

----------


## george1520

Φίλε να σου πω όλα τα συμπτώματα που είχα και τι πέρασα και τι επιπτώσεις έχει στην ζωή μου όλο αυτό δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει ή θα υιοθετήσεις κάποιο απο αυτά? Εγώ όταν δεν ήμουν καλά ψυχολογικά ότι άκουγα αμέσως το ένιωθα, έχω περάσει από όλων των ειδών τις αρρώστιες.. Μόνο έγκυος δεν σκέφτηκα ότι είμαι αν και είχα τα συμπτώματα..

Πες μου ένα ένα τι νιώθεις και θα σου πω.

----------


## tsaros

Το πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι αν διαβάζεις πράγματα θα περιμένεις να τα νιώσεις. Αλλά δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι πχ όταν νιώθω ότι υπάρχει ξένο σώμα ανάμεσα στα αυτιά μου και όταν ταρακουναω το κεφάλι μου να το νιώθω να πονάει ότι είναι από τη φαντασία μου

Η ότι τώρα που βγήκα να περπατήσω και ένιωθα στιγμιαίες ζαλάδες σαν ρεύμα μέσα στον εγκέφαλο ότι αυτό μου το προκαλεί η ψυχολογία. 2 μηνες πριν έκανα βόλτες 10 χιλιόμετρα περπατώντας, το λάτρευα

----------


## george1520

> Το πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι αν διαβάζεις πράγματα θα περιμένεις να τα νιώσεις. Αλλά δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι πχ όταν νιώθω ότι υπάρχει ξένο σώμα ανάμεσα στα αυτιά μου και όταν ταρακουναω το κεφάλι μου να το νιώθω να πονάει ότι είναι από τη φαντασία μου
> 
> Η ότι τώρα που βγήκα να περπατήσω και ένιωθα στιγμιαίες ζαλάδες σαν ρεύμα μέσα στον εγκέφαλο ότι αυτό μου το προκαλεί η ψυχολογία. 2 μηνες πριν έκανα βόλτες 10 χιλιόμετρα περπατώντας, το λάτρευα


Να νιώσεις το ξένο σώμα ανάμεσα στα αφτιά σου???

Ζαλάδα και κούραση ένιωθα οτα είχα κατάθλιψη και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τους όγκους. Όπως και αυτές τις 2 μέρες που έγινε κάτι που με τάραξε το είχα..

----------


## tsaros

> Να νιώσεις το ξένο σώμα ανάμεσα στα αφτιά σου???
> 
> Ζαλάδα και κούραση ένιωθα οτα είχα κατάθλιψη και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τους όγκους. Όπως και αυτές τις 2 μέρες που έγινε κάτι που με τάραξε το είχα..


Ναι ώρες ώρες νιώθω σαν στο κέντρο του εγκεφάλου έχω ένα ξένο σώμα, δε ξερω πως να στο περιγράψω καλύτερα. Σαν να έχω ένα μπαλακι που όταν κουνάω το κεφάλι μου το νιώθω

----------


## george1520

> Ναι ώρες ώρες νιώθω σαν στο κέντρο του εγκεφάλου έχω ένα ξένο σώμα, δε ξερω πως να στο περιγράψω καλύτερα. Σαν να έχω ένα μπαλακι που όταν κουνάω το κεφάλι μου το νιώθω


Το Google τι λέει για αυτό?

----------


## tsaros

Τι να σου πω, σε όλα τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα μέσα στα πιθανά ανέφερε και τους όγκους. Για να λέει ο νευρολόγος ότι δεν έχω, δεν έχω. Το θέμα είναι αν έχω κάτι άλλο και ταλαιπωρούμαι τόσο τώρα, γιατί δεν είναι σπάνιο να έχεις κάτι οργανικό που δε στο βρίσκουν και να στο ρίχνουν στο ψυχολογικό. Και εκεί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το δεχθείς αφού όντως κάτι σου συμβαίνει

Διάβασα το ποστ σου. Είχες πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολα θέματα. Εγώ αντίθετα δεν ειχα τίποτα τέτοιο, πότε δεν είχα θέματα με τους άλλους στις συναναστροφες μου. Τώρα αν έκανε ένα κλικ το μυαλό μου και γι αυτό νιώθω ότι νιώθω, θα δείξει

----------


## george1520

> Τι να σου πω, σε όλα τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα μέσα στα πιθανά ανέφερε και τους όγκους. Για να λέει ο νευρολόγος ότι δεν έχω, δεν έχω. Το θέμα είναι αν έχω κάτι άλλο και ταλαιπωρούμαι τόσο τώρα, γιατί δεν είναι σπάνιο να έχεις κάτι οργανικό που δε στο βρίσκουν και να στο ρίχνουν στο ψυχολογικό. Και εκεί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το δεχθείς αφού όντως κάτι σου συμβαίνει
> 
> Διάβασα το ποστ σου. Είχες πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολα θέματα. Εγώ αντίθετα δεν ειχα τίποτα τέτοιο, πότε δεν είχα θέματα με τους άλλους στις συναναστροφες μου. Τώρα αν έκανε ένα κλικ το μυαλό μου και γι αυτό νιώθω ότι νιώθω, θα δείξει


Κάτι που ίσως να σε έριξε αυτο το διάστημα?

----------


## tsaros

> Κάτι που ίσως να σε έριξε αυτο το διάστημα?


Αυτή η ιστορία πάει 2 μηνες. Γενικά όχι δεν είναι αγχώδης περίοδος για μένα. Ας κάνω αύριο και τις αιματολογικες και βλεπουμε από κει...

----------


## Alexes 93

Καλησπέρα. Νιώθεις σαν να έχεις αέρα μέσα στο κεφάλι? Ιδίως όταν είσαι έξω? Ένα αδικαιολογητο βάρος.. Αυτό το είχα και γω, με τν αγωγή πέρασε όμως άρα ήταν καθαρά άγχος. Πόσο πθεδη σου βρήκε?

----------


## tsaros

> Καλησπέρα. Νιώθεις σαν να έχεις αέρα μέσα στο κεφάλι? Ιδίως όταν είσαι έξω? Ένα αδικαιολογητο βάρος.. Αυτό το είχα και γω, με τν αγωγή πέρασε όμως άρα ήταν καθαρά άγχος. Πόσο πθεδη σου βρήκε?


Καλησπέρα!

Στο ιατρείο μου τη βρήκε 14 και ταχυκαρδία, την ώρα που μου έκανε τριπλεξ καρωτίδων ακουγόταν γρήγορος ο σφυγμός. Όταν γύρισα σπίτι και την ξανά μέτρησα ήταν 12,5

Το έχω νιώσει κι εγώ αυτό που λες παλιότερα σαν να έχεις αέρα μέσα. Αυτό τώρα είναι αρκετά πιο έντονο. Πχ όταν καμια φορά πέφτει η τάση του ρεύματος και βλέπεις τις λάμπες να χαμηλώνουν σε ένταση και να επανέρχονται, κάτι τέτοιο νιώθω, σαν να παω να σβήσω και να επανέρχομαι

----------


## Alexes 93

Ε μια χαρά η πίεση. Ελπίζω να βρεις τ φταιει και να ησυχάσεις. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## tsaros

Βγήκαν και οι αιματολογικες, όλες φυσιολογικές, μέταλλα, ιχνοστοιχεία, θυρεοειδής, όλα οκ

Το μόνο που βρηκαν είναι μερική έλλειψη βιταμίνης d που τη βρίσκουν στους περισσότερους. Παρακολουθώ τώρα την πίεση να δούμε αν δικαιολογεί κάτι από εκεί

----------


## Nikolas73

Με λίγο Google search απλά σκάβεις ένα λάκκο και μπαίνεις μέσα γλυτώνοντας επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς. Η ζαλάδα μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωμα υπότασης αλλά ποτέ υπέρτασης. Η υπέρταση είναι ασυμπτωματική. Ψυχοσωματικά είναι. Περισυ είχα σχεδόν καθημερινά ζαλάδες, αδυναμία, θολή όραση. Ένα σφουγγάρισμα να έκανα στο σπίτι και έπεφτα κάτω για μέρες. Λέω θα έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, διαβήτη, πέρασε και ο όγκος στο κεφάλι από το μυαλό μου. Αντιμετώπιζα ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα δύο στο σπίτι και με τα προσωπικά μου. Με το που τα έλυσα, δηλαδή έριξα μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου, θεραπεύθηκα μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Βάλε το πιεσόμετρο στο συρτάρι. Για να γραφτείς και εσύ εδώ ξέρεις πολύ καλά μέσα σου ότι το θέμα δεν σωματικής υγείας. Κάτι σε βασανίζει αλλά όχι σωματικά

----------


## tsaros

> Με λίγο Google search απλά σκάβεις ένα λάκκο και μπαίνεις μέσα γλυτώνοντας επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς. Η ζαλάδα μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωμα υπότασης αλλά ποτέ υπέρτασης. Η υπέρταση είναι ασυμπτωματική. Ψυχοσωματικά είναι. Περισυ είχα σχεδόν καθημερινά ζαλάδες, αδυναμία, θολή όραση. Ένα σφουγγάρισμα να έκανα στο σπίτι και έπεφτα κάτω για μέρες. Λέω θα έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, διαβήτη, πέρασε και ο όγκος στο κεφάλι από το μυαλό μου. Αντιμετώπιζα ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα δύο στο σπίτι και με τα προσωπικά μου. Με το που τα έλυσα, δηλαδή έριξα μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου, θεραπεύθηκα μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Βάλε το πιεσόμετρο στο συρτάρι. Για να γραφτείς και εσύ εδώ ξέρεις πολύ καλά μέσα σου ότι το θέμα δεν σωματικής υγείας. Κάτι σε βασανίζει αλλά όχι σωματικά


Φίλε Νικόλα επειδή θέματα έχω από αρκετά μικρός, έμαθα με αυτά να ζω. Παράδειγμα η αποπροσωποποιηση, αυτή η θολούρα σαν να είσαι ασύνδετος με το σώμα σου είναι κάτι που μου συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά, δε με τρομάζει. Οι μυικοι σπασμοί παντού μόλις έχω στρες και εκνευρισμό πλέον ούτε αυτοί. Αυτό είναι κάτι πρωτογνωρο που ακόμα δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί να το κάνει το μυαλό μου. Είναι πολύ περίεργη αίσθηση να περπατάς και να νιώθεις σαν να πας να σβήσεις ενώ περπατάς, να νιώθεις ασύνδετα τα πόδια σου από το σώμα σου, και να φοβάσαι μην ξαφνικά σωριαστεις. Ίσως επειδή ήμουν πολύ κοινωνικός, περνούσα πολλές ώρες εξω με κόσμο και τώρα αυτό με κάνει να φοβάμαι να κουνηθω μην το πάθω εξω

----------


## tsaros

Παρακολουθώ την πίεση εδώ και 3 μερες. Παίζει από 12 μέχρι 13,5 που είναι λίγο τσιμπημένη για την ηλικία μου αλλά μπορεί να δικαιολογεί και από το όλο άγχος. Δοκιμάζω όμως να κάνω λίγη γυμναστική μέσα στο σπίτι και κατευθείαν μόλις ανεβασω παλμούς τους ακουω στα αυτιά μου.

Μήπως να παρω μια δεύτερη γνώμη από άλλο ορυλα; γιατι όλες οι άλλες εκδοχές του να συμβαίνει αυτό είναι υποτίθεται εκτός τώρα (όγκοι, ενδοκρανιακη πίεση, υψηλή πίεση, στενωση καρωτίδων)

----------


## Alexes 93

Μια χαρά είναι η πίεση... Άμα σου φύγει και τ άγχος του πιεσόμετρου θα δεις 11αρια. Δν νομίζω να αλλάξει κτ αλλά πάνε και σε άλλον να σου φύγουν και οι τελευταίες υποψίες. Πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------


## tsaros

> Μια χαρά είναι η πίεση... Άμα σου φύγει και τ άγχος του πιεσόμετρου θα δεις 11αρια. Δν νομίζω να αλλάξει κτ αλλά πάνε και σε άλλον να σου φύγουν και οι τελευταίες υποψίες. Πόσο χρονών είσαι?


35 είμαι. Αν κάνεις έχει παρόμοιο σύμπτωμα από άγχος να ακούει τον σφυγμό του στα αυτιά ας μας πει..

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> 35 είμαι. Αν κάνεις έχει παρόμοιο σύμπτωμα από άγχος να ακούει τον σφυγμό του στα αυτιά ας μας πει..


Το σφυγμό στα αυτιά νομίζω όλοι όσοι έχουν αγχωδη διαταραχή το παθαίνουν. Και εγώ εννοείται το νιώθω χρόνια τώρα που ταλαιπωρουμαι. Όχι συνέχεια αλλά όταν περνάω περίοδο έντονου φόβου-στρες τη νύχτα που ξαπλώνω είναι μαρτύριο

----------


## tsaros

> Το σφυγμό στα αυτιά νομίζω όλοι όσοι έχουν αγχωδη διαταραχή το παθαίνουν. Και εγώ εννοείται το νιώθω χρόνια τώρα που ταλαιπωρουμαι. Όχι συνέχεια αλλά όταν περνάω περίοδο έντονου φόβου-στρες τη νύχτα που ξαπλώνω είναι μαρτύριο


Εγω όταν είμαι σε ηρεμία, ύπνο, κτλ δεν τον ακούω. Αλλά με το που σηκωθώ πα περπατήσω 10 βήματα τον ακούω και μολις πέσουν οι παλμοί πάλι σταματάει. Εν τω μεταξύ μέχρι πριν την καραντίνα πήγαινα 3 φορές τη βδομάδα γυμναστήριο και έτρεχα sprint στο διάδρομο 10 λεπτα, δε θυμάμαι να το είχα ποτέ τοτε

----------


## Nikolas73

> Φίλε Νικόλα επειδή θέματα έχω από αρκετά μικρός, έμαθα με αυτά να ζω. Παράδειγμα η αποπροσωποποιηση, αυτή η θολούρα σαν να είσαι ασύνδετος με το σώμα σου είναι κάτι που μου συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά, δε με τρομάζει. Οι μυικοι σπασμοί παντού μόλις έχω στρες και εκνευρισμό πλέον ούτε αυτοί. Αυτό είναι κάτι πρωτογνωρο που ακόμα δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί να το κάνει το μυαλό μου. Είναι πολύ περίεργη αίσθηση να περπατάς και να νιώθεις σαν να πας να σβήσεις ενώ περπατάς, να νιώθεις ασύνδετα τα πόδια σου από το σώμα σου, και να φοβάσαι μην ξαφνικά σωριαστεις. Ίσως επειδή ήμουν πολύ κοινωνικός, περνούσα πολλές ώρες εξω με κόσμο και τώρα αυτό με κάνει να φοβάμαι να κουνηθω μην το πάθω εξω


Τα ψυχοσωματικά δεν έχουν.μονιμα συμπτώματα. Αλλάζουν που και πού για ποικιλία. Σίγουρα ο περιορισμός στο σπίτι, η στέρηση ελευθερίας κίνησηςσε έχουν βαρεσει λίγο πολύ όλους

----------


## tsaros

> Τα ψυχοσωματικά δεν έχουν.μονιμα συμπτώματα. Αλλάζουν που και πού για ποικιλία. Σίγουρα ο περιορισμός στο σπίτι, η στέρηση ελευθερίας κίνησηςσε έχουν βαρεσει λίγο πολύ όλους


Ναι, αλλάζουν μην τυχόν πούμε οκ, το έχω ξαναβιωσει αυτό, δε θα τρελαθώ. Πρέπει να βγει καινούργιο να σε γαμησει ψυχολογικά.. Τέλος πάντως, ίσως και το ότι περνάει ο καιρός χωρίς να βλέπεις κάτι να χειροτερεύει να λέει κάτι από μόνο του. Στην τελική δε φοβάμαι να παρω και μια αγωγή να απαλλαγώ

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ναι, αλλάζουν μην τυχόν πούμε οκ, το έχω ξαναβιωσει αυτό, δε θα τρελαθώ. Πρέπει να βγει καινούργιο να σε γαμησει ψυχολογικά.. Τέλος πάντως, ίσως και το ότι περνάει ο καιρός χωρίς να βλέπεις κάτι να χειροτερεύει να λέει κάτι από μόνο του. Στην τελική δε φοβάμαι να παρω και μια αγωγή να απαλλαγώ


Για να απαλλαγείς από τη ζαλάδα θα πρέπει να πάρεις αγωγή για το υποκείμενο νόσημα που την προκαλεί. Εσύ υποκείμενο νόσημα δεν έχεις. Άρα θα πρέπει να βρεις μια λύση για το πρόβλημα που την προκαλεί

----------


## tsaros

> Για να απαλλαγείς από τη ζαλάδα θα πρέπει να πάρεις αγωγή για το υποκείμενο νόσημα που την προκαλεί. Εσύ υποκείμενο νόσημα δεν έχεις. Άρα θα πρέπει να βρεις μια λύση για το πρόβλημα που την προκαλεί


Ναι, αγωγή εννοώ αγχολυτικη, η αντικαταθλιπτική, αφού μη βρίσκοντας τίποτα από εξετάσεις θα την αποδοσουν σε στρες

----------


## tsaros

Επανερχομαι μετα απο καιρό. Τα συμπτωματα μου με τη ζαλαδα στο περπάτημα δεν εχουν φυγει, απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχιατρο και μετα το πρώτο ραντεβου μου είπε οτι βλεπει διαταραχή στον μηχανισμό διαχείρισης αγχους, και οτι στο δευτερο θανμου εξηγησει καποια πραγματα και τεχνικες και πιστεύει οτι θα το ξεπερασω χωρίς φαρμακα.

Χθες βραδυ ομως, οντας σε φιλικο σπίτι, και ενω κουβεντιαζαμε επι μια ωρα, αρχισα σταδιακα να νιωθω πιεση στο κεφαλι, μεχρι που εφτασα να νιώθω σφιξιμο στο σαγόνι και οτι δυσκολευομαι να μιλησω. Πρωτογνωρο σύμπτωμα, εφυγα για το σπιτι που χαλαρωσα και βελτιώθηκε, απλα ακομα και τώρα νιωθω σαν μουδιασμενα τα χειλη μου...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ο παππούς μου πάντως που ειχε καρκίνο στο κεφαλι δεν ειχε ούτε ζαλαδες ούτε πονοκεφάλους.ειχε μονο προβλημα στη βάδιση,εφυγε μεσα σε ενα μηνα.

----------


## Nightshark

> Ο παππούς μου πάντως που ειχε καρκίνο στο κεφαλι δεν ειχε ούτε ζαλαδες ούτε πονοκεφάλους.ειχε μονο προβλημα στη βάδιση,εφυγε μεσα σε ενα μηνα.


δηλαδή δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει καθόλου ή δεν είχε ισορροπία?

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Θα ήθελα να μάθω τις εμπειρίες σου από κάποιον που έχει περάσει όλα αυτά που φοβάμαι, αν φυσικά δε σου είναι δυσάρεστο να τα μοιραστεις
> 
> Πάντως δε πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό ρε παιδιά, βγηκα τώρα να περπατήσω στη γειτονιά και ένιωθα ότι θα λιποθύμησω, το κεφάλι μου ένιωθε αυτό που περιγράφουν σαν Light headed ανά δευτερόλεπτα, μαζεύτηκα σε 5 λεπτα σπίτι μην πεσω κάτω. Οταν έκατσα καναπέ και ηρέμησα όλα οκ. Ήμαρτον δε γίνεται να τα περνάω αυτά και να μη μου βρίσκουν τι έχω


Πιο ψυχολογικό δεν γίνεται!!!

----------


## tsaros

> Πιο ψυχολογικό δεν γίνεται!!!


Χθες το επαθα στο σουπερ μάρκετ, κατεβηκα, ένιωθα ταχυκαρδια και ταση λιποθυμίας. Αφησα τα πράγματα και εφυγα. Πηρα ενα ηρεμιστικό που ειχα καβατζα, αραξα μισή ωρα και μετα ξανακατεβηκα και ολα καλα.. Ειχα χθες ραντεβου με το γιατρό, μου είπε να αποφασίσω αν θελω να το παλέψω συντηρητικά η να παρω και μια αγωγη ωστε να βοηθήσει

----------


## tsaros

Ενα update

Μετα απο 2 μηνες θεραπειας με cipralex, και μετα απο εντονες παρενεργειες τις πρώτες μερες, η κατασταση ειχε καπως ηρεμησει.

Μεχρι που 3 μερες πριν ξαφνικα αρχισα να εχω παλι συμπτώματα, και στα παλια προστέθηκε μια ενοχληση στα μάτια, σαν να κουράζονται που τα εχω ανοιχτά και θέλω να τα κλείσω.

Εκλεισα και παλι ραντεβου με το νευρολόγο μπας και αποφασίσουν να μογ κανουν απεικονιστηκες μπας και φανει απο εκει τιποτα

----------


## george1520

> Ενα update
> 
> Μετα απο 2 μηνες θεραπειας με cipralex, και μετα απο εντονες παρενεργειες τις πρώτες μερες, η κατασταση ειχε καπως ηρεμησει.
> 
> Μεχρι που 3 μερες πριν ξαφνικα αρχισα να εχω παλι συμπτώματα, και στα παλια προστέθηκε μια ενοχληση στα μάτια, σαν να κουράζονται που τα εχω ανοιχτά και θέλω να τα κλείσω.
> 
> Εκλεισα και παλι ραντεβου με το νευρολόγο μπας και αποφασίσουν να μογ κανουν απεικονιστηκες μπας και φανει απο εκει τιποτα


Εύχεσαι να φανεί;

----------


## tsaros

> Εύχεσαι να φανεί;


Φυσικα και οχι, αλλα ταλαιπωρουμαι 4 μηνες με αυτη την ιστορία και δε μου καναν μια μαγνητική κτλ, και όντας υποχόνδριος δεν εχω πειστει οτι δεν εχω κατι αλλο.

Ειχα ανοιχτό μυαλό και δεχθηκα να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα, αλλα δε βλεπω βελτίωση απο εκει

----------


## george1520

> Φυσικα και οχι, αλλα ταλαιπωρουμαι 4 μηνες με αυτη την ιστορία και δε μου καναν μια μαγνητική κτλ, και όντας υποχόνδριος δεν εχω πειστει οτι δεν εχω κατι αλλο.
> 
> Ειχα ανοιχτό μυαλό και δεχθηκα να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα, αλλα δε βλεπω βελτίωση απο εκει


Πες μου τα συμπτώματα

----------


## tsaros

> Πες μου τα συμπτώματα


Εχω έντονη αποπροσωποποιηση και αποδειχθηκε οτι επαθα δυο κρισεις πανικου σε κοσμο, σαν αποτελεσμα αγοραφοβιας (δεν ειχα ποτε πριν). Σε αυτο οντως βοηθησε το χαπι.

Εχω ομως κι αλλα συμπτώματα στα οποια δε βοήθησε, οπως ζαλαδες, περίεργη αίσθηση στα ακρα (τα νιωθω ξενο σώμα ενω δεν εχω νευρολογικο εύρημα), ακουω εντονα τους σφυγμους μεσα στο κεφαλι μου, ωρες ωρες νιωθω σφιξιμο στο λαιμο και δεν θέλω να μιλάω, και τις τελευταιες μερες εχω ενα καινούργιο που νιωθω κόπωση στα μάτια σαν να δυσκολεύομαι να εστιάζω (βλεπω κανονικά ομως)

----------


## george1520

> Εχω έντονη αποπροσωποποιηση και αποδειχθηκε οτι επαθα δυο κρισεις πανικου σε κοσμο, σαν αποτελεσμα αγοραφοβιας (δεν ειχα ποτε πριν). Σε αυτο οντως βοηθησε το χαπι.
> 
> Εχω ομως κι αλλα συμπτώματα στα οποια δε βοήθησε, οπως ζαλαδες, περίεργη αίσθηση στα ακρα (τα νιωθω ξενο σώμα ενω δεν εχω νευρολογικο εύρημα), ακουω εντονα τους σφυγμους μεσα στο κεφαλι μου, ωρες ωρες νιωθω σφιξιμο στο λαιμο και δεν θέλω να μιλάω, και τις τελευταιες μερες εχω ενα καινούργιο που νιωθω κόπωση στα μάτια σαν να δυσκολεύομαι να εστιάζω (βλεπω κανονικά ομως)


Και που λέει ότι όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο;

Περιέγραψε μου μόνο αυτό με τα ακρα

----------


## tsaros

> Και που λέει ότι όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο;
> 
> Περιέγραψε μου μόνο αυτό με τα ακρα


Πχ στην βαδιση ενω βαδίζω κανονικά, δεν εχω αδυναμια σε κανενα άκρο, νιωθω οτι δε μου βγαιξει αβιαστα το περπάτημα. Βεβαια ούτε σκονταψα ποτέ, και για επιβεβαίωση εχω κανει sprint στο 100 για να δω αν μπορώ.

Η αλλο παράδειγμα, να παω να πιασω κατι και να το μη το πιασω καλα με την πρώτη, αλλα μολις το αντιληφθώ και συγκεντρωθω το κανω, πραγμα που ισως εξηγειται απο την γενικότερη θολουρα στο μυαλο και το σφιξιμο λογω άγχους.

----------


## george1520

> Πχ στην βαδιση ενω βαδίζω κανονικά, δεν εχω αδυναμια σε κανενα άκρο, νιωθω οτι δε μου βγαιξει αβιαστα το περπάτημα. Βεβαια ούτε σκονταψα ποτέ, και για επιβεβαίωση εχω κανει sprint στο 100 για να δω αν μπορώ.
> 
> Η αλλο παράδειγμα, να παω να πιασω κατι και να το μη το πιασω καλα με την πρώτη, αλλα μολις το αντιληφθώ και συγκεντρωθω το κανω, πραγμα που ισως εξηγειται απο την γενικότερη θολουρα στο μυαλο και το σφιξιμο λογω άγχους.


Απάντησε μου και στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα και θα σχολιάσω.. Ο όγκος από προκύπτει; ποιος το λέει? Το Google; θεωρείς ότι τα συμπτώματα είναι αυτά; Τα συμπτώματα του άγχους ποια είναι?
Κάνε το κάθε σου σύμπτωμα αναζήτηση εδώ στο φόρουμ και θα δεις που θα σε οδηγήσει.. Έχω περάσει από τα "συμπτώματα" του άγχους - κατάθλιψη και ξέρω και τα "συμπτώματα" του όγκου. Πόσες φορές πηγες νευρολογο; Τι έκανες εκεί; Τι σου είπε;

----------


## tsaros

> Απάντησε μου και στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα και θα σχολιάσω.. Ο όγκος από προκύπτει; ποιος το λέει? Το Google; θεωρείς ότι τα συμπτώματα είναι αυτά; Τα συμπτώματα του άγχους ποια είναι?
> Κάνε το κάθε σου σύμπτωμα αναζήτηση εδώ στο φόρουμ και θα δεις που θα σε οδηγήσει.. Έχω περάσει από τα "συμπτώματα" του άγχους - κατάθλιψη και ξέρω και τα "συμπτώματα" του όγκου. Πόσες φορές πηγες νευρολογο; Τι έκανες εκεί; Τι σου είπε;


Φιλε μου ξερω οτι αν googlaρεις, ολα στο τέλος καταλήγουν σε καρκίνο. Γι αυτο είπα πιο πανω οτι πηγα με ανοιχτό μυαλο και δεχθηκα να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα. Ολα αυτα σε μια περιοδο που ΔΕΝ ειχα stress, βγαζω καλα λεφτά, και γενικα δε δικαιολογείται απο καπου. Αλλα δυστυχως ουτε το χαπι με βοήθησε, οποτε πρεπει να κοιταξω αλλου. Αυτη θα είναι η δεύτερη φορα που πάω νευρολόγο, τον οποιο εμπιστεύομαι πολυ. Την πρώτη φορα τον απριλη με εξέτασε, εκανε και τριπλεξ καρωτιδων και μου ειπε οτι δε βλέπει λογο να κανω μαγνητική. Τωρα ομως ίσως για δικο μου peace of mind θα του το ζητήσω

----------


## george1520

> Φιλε μου ξερω οτι αν googlaρεις, ολα στο τέλος καταλήγουν σε καρκίνο. Γι αυτο είπα πιο πανω οτι πηγα με ανοιχτό μυαλο και δεχθηκα να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα. Ολα αυτα σε μια περιοδο που ΔΕΝ ειχα stress, βγαζω καλα λεφτά, και γενικα δε δικαιολογείται απο καπου. Αλλα δυστυχως ουτε το χαπι με βοήθησε, οποτε πρεπει να κοιταξω αλλου. Αυτη θα είναι η δεύτερη φορα που πάω νευρολόγο, τον οποιο εμπιστεύομαι πολυ. Την πρώτη φορα τον απριλη με εξέτασε, εκανε και τριπλεξ καρωτιδων και μου ειπε οτι δε βλέπει λογο να κανω μαγνητική. Τωρα ομως ίσως για δικο μου peace of mind θα του το ζητήσω


Πότε είναι το ραντεβού;

----------


## tsaros

> Πότε είναι το ραντεβού;


Την Παρασκευή

----------


## tsaros

Τελικα το ραντεβού εγινε, με εξέτασε, δε βρηκε κατι και παρολα αυτα μου έγραψε μια μαγνητική κυριως για δικη μου επιβεβαίωση.

Αφου γυρισα σπιτι ομως εκανα το ιδιο τεστ με το δαχτυλο σε 2 φιλους. Στις πανω δεξια και αριστερά γωνιες, οταν μου εκανε το τεστ εβλεπα κανονικά μονο το δαχτυλο, αν ομως το πάω λίγο πιο πάνω αρχιζω να το βλέπω διπλό, ενω οι φιλοι μου το βλέπανε παντου μόνο.

Καταλαβαινετε ότι παλι εχω πανικοβληθει για το τι θα βγαλει η μαγνητικη

----------


## Mr.Disease

Εγω τρεχω εδω και 2 χρονια σε γιατρους.Ειχα και εχω πολλα επωδυνα συμπτωματα, ζαλαδες, πονος στο προσωπο, ματια, νιωθω το κεφαλι μου παραλυτο και δεν μπορω να μιλησω και να εκφραστω.Νιωθω τοσο κενος που τα βλεπω ολα τοσο αρρωστημενα και εμμετικα.Εχω να νιωσω χαρα εδω και πολυ καιρο.Πρωτα πηγα σε οφθαλμιατρους δεν βρηκαν κατι σοβαρο μονο ξηροτητα στον οφθαλμο.Μετα πηγα σε ωρλ και μου βρηκε χρονια αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα.Μετα απο 4 μηνες θεραπεια ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα αν και το μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι, ο πονος στο προσωπο και στα ματια και το κενο που νιωθω δεν εχει φυγει.Πηγα σε νευρολογο εκανα μια μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και δεν βρηκε κατι.Τελικα σε μενα ολα τα συμπτωματα μου προκληθηκαν απο την αλλεργια μου.Συνεχισε να το ψαχνεις μπορει να ειναι απο το αγχος αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κατι αλλο.Εμενα στην αρχη με εβγαζαν τρελο οι σκατο-γιατροι και μου ελεγαν ολα στο κεφαλι μου ειναι κοιταζοντας με ενα υποκριτικο βλεμμα.

----------


## george1520

> Τελικα το ραντεβού εγινε, με εξέτασε, δε βρηκε κατι και παρολα αυτα μου έγραψε μια μαγνητική κυριως για δικη μου επιβεβαίωση.
> 
> Αφου γυρισα σπιτι ομως εκανα το ιδιο τεστ με το δαχτυλο σε 2 φιλους. Στις πανω δεξια και αριστερά γωνιες, οταν μου εκανε το τεστ εβλεπα κανονικά μονο το δαχτυλο, αν ομως το πάω λίγο πιο πάνω αρχιζω να το βλέπω διπλό, ενω οι φιλοι μου το βλέπανε παντου μόνο.
> 
> Καταλαβαινετε ότι παλι εχω πανικοβληθει για το τι θα βγαλει η μαγνητικη


Κάνατε κι άλλα τεστ ή μόνο αυτό με τα δάχτυλα; Τι κάνατε ακριβώς και τι σου είπε; 
Ποτέ θα κάνεις την μαγνητική;

----------


## BlackCoral

Συζητώντας για κάθε φοβία το μόνο που πετυχαίνεις είναι να τη δυναμώνεις. Επιτείνεις τη φοβία με την υπερανάλυση.

----------


## tsaros

Τελικα η μαγνητικη βγηκε καθαρή, οποτε ξεκιναω να κοβω και το χαπι σταδιακα

----------


## Kousto

Φιλε τσαρος ενοιωθες σαν να χες ενα μπαλακι στο κεφαλι ,πιεση κ μικρη ασταθεια με τιναγματα ελαφρα κ εσωτερικο τρεμουλο; τελικα τι ειχες;

----------

